
Facebook Acquires Daytum (Ryan Case and Nicholas Felton) - bkudria
http://daytum.wordpress.com/2011/04/27/moving-west/
======
il
Facebook acquires Daytum or Daytum founders hired by Facebook?

~~~
atacrawl
My thought too. Either way, they're gaining access to Nicholas Felton's brain
-- anyone who can make their daily minutiae as interesting as he does in his
annual reports is worth the cost of admission for a company like Facebook.

------
pclark
A lot of people are surprisingly down on acquisitions like this. I think that
if a company _acquires_ a company, with the sole intention of using the talent
and expertise in a different product - that is okay.

I don't really see what the big deal is - founders know what they are being
acquired for, and they can reject it.

------
zachc
This is neat. Definitely checkout [1] if you're confused as to how it might be
used. There are some good examples there.

These guys seem to have a unique perspective on human-data interaction and
sharing. For example, the "Global Quick Add Feature" [2] is very intuitive. It
seems like this is something Facebook is very interested in as it's essential
to their product. I definitely agree with some of the other comments made here
- I wouldn't be surprised if Facebook wants these guys working for them at
least as much as they are interested in their actual product given their
perspective and understanding.

[1] <http://daytum.com/activity> [2]
<http://daytum.com/about/how_to/global_quick_add>

------
bpeters
It be awesome to get Daytum stylized info graphs on all my FB data! I am
really excited for this acquisition!

Anyone else have ideas on what else they could be using Daytum for?

------
yan
I really hope this doesn't change the Daytum service.. I've been a daily user
for over four months now and it's been extremely helpful.

